# Slide AM 7.0 oder ED 8.0?



## marc53844 (25. Februar 2012)

Hi, wir waren vor ein paar Tagen im Shop und haben uns beide Modelle angesehen.

Also ich tendiere rein kostentechnisch eher zum 7.0. Mein Kumpel zum ED 8.0.

Wir fahren überwiegen Schotter, Wald und ,so weit wie hier möglich, steil Berg ab. Wir befinden uns noch in der Anfängerphase. 

Nun sage ich: Das 7.0 hat ne gute Ausstattung und reicht für unsere derzeitigen Verhältnisse dicke aus. Also 2000 zu 2500 euro.

Er sagt: "ich will aber ne SRAM-Schaltung und ne große Bremsscheibe vorbe" und "was ist wenn wir in einem halben Jahr sagen das wir uns mehr richtung Downhill orientieren möchten". 

Ich glaube aber das diese 2cm hinten und 1cm vorne mehr Federweg nicht der entscheidende Faktor sein kann, oder?

Dazu kommen die stabileren Laufräder beim ED. Gut, ich wiege 110kg und denke da ist "stabilere" immer besser. Aber Laut Verkäufer ist das 7.0 bis 140kg freigegeben. 

Das ED hat vorne auch nur 2 Ritzel. Ist das nun sehr nachteilig für Touren bzw. Waldfahrten? 

Wir fahren, wenn es hoch kommt, 2 mal die Woche. Sonntags ne längere Tour und in der Woche vielleicht mal ne Stunde zwischen durch. 
So wie es das Privatleben halt zulässt. 

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit beiden Bikes bzw. Komponenten und kann gegebenenfalls ein paar Vor-und Nachteile meiner genannten Argumente erläutern. 

Gruß und Dank
Marc


----------



## LotusElise (26. Februar 2012)

Du beschreibst die Unterschiede schon ganz gut. Die Preisdifferenz ist sicher ein wichtiges Argument für das AM, eine 3-fach XT-Schaltung ist alltagstauglicher als 2-fach X9, auf die AM 7.0 Laufräder kannst Du maximal 2,4" breite Reifen aufziehen, stabil genug sind die aber auch, da kein Leichtbau!
Wenn Du mal in den Alpen 2.000 Hm am Tag  bergauf radeln willst oder musst, bist Du an der besseren Geometrie des AM froh, das Gewicht ist eher zu vernachlässigen, da von den 500g Differenz 300g in den Reifen zu finden sind.
Für das ED spricht die bessere Eignung im echten Enduro-Einsatz oder im Bikepark, die in der Rahmensteifigkeit, der Kettenführung, den breiteren Laufrädern und der leistungsfähigeren Federung begründet ist. Für ein Fahrergewicht von 110kg ist eine Vorderbremse mit 200mm auch von Vorteil, wenn es länger (!) richtig bergab geht. Leider sind auf den Fotos am ED 8.0 Schwalbe Performance Reifen montiert, wenn das wirklich stimmt, kannst Du die vergessen, das ist Geiz von Radon!!
Das ED 8.0 ist wohl gerade um den Tick besser und schöner, den es mehr kostet. Wenn Du Dich wegen des Preises nicht für ein AM 9.0 entscheidest, dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle wohl zum AM 7.0 greifen. Bei Bedarf kannst Du Schritt für Schritt "bessere" Reifen (z.B. Conti Rubber Queen 2.2 oder / und Mountain King 2.4) ebenso nachrüsten wie eine größere vordere Bremsscheibe oder eine Kettenführung. Bis Du das aber wirklich nutzen kannst, wirst Du viel Spaß mit einem AM 7.0 haben! Ich denke, falsch kann man sich bei den Alternativen und den Preisen eh nicht entscheiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (26. Februar 2012)

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort!

Naja, das ich mal 2000Hm am Tag absolviere ... halte ich mal für dahingestellt  

Ich habe mir derweil noch ein wenig eingelesen und nun mache ich mir einen Kopf wegen der Gabel. Garantieverlust wenn man die Gabel nicht jährlich zu FOX schickt ... was dann knapp 100 eus kostet ... dazu lese ich nun häufiger das diese auch nicht sonderlich sensibel sein soll sowie gerne stark eintaucht bei bergab fahrten. Das kann ich mir bei meinem Gewicht auch sehr gut vorstellen.

Nun wird teilweise von der Rockshox Sektor RL Coil U-Turn geschwärmt. 

Wäre das ein wirklich sinnvoller Umbau? Die Fox quasi ungenutzt rauszuschmeissen und zu verkaufen?


----------



## LotusElise (27. Februar 2012)

Die teilweise wenig kulante Handhabung der Garantie bei Fox bzw. deren Servicepartner Toxoholics ist leider eine Tatsache, aber aus meiner Sicht kein Grund, die sehr kurzen Wartungsintervalle sklavisch einzuhalten. Ggf. im ersten Jahr Feder und Dämpfer einschicken, kostet dann aber eben mit Porto fast 250 Euro, oder abwarten und selbst oder bei einem Händler des Vertrauens regelmäßig je nach Beanspruchung eine Wartung durchführen lassen.
Die Fahrwerksqualitäten eines Radon leben von den fein abgestimmten Fox Komponenten, und mit genügend (dem Fahrergewicht und Einsatzbereich entsprechendem) Druck und evtl. Druckstufendämpfung sackt eine Fox Gabel nicht weg, sondern erfüllt perfekt ihre Aufgaben!
Die von Dir zum Vergleich angeführte Rockshox Sektor RL Coil U-Turn hat eine Stahlfeder, die Du durch Austausch erst mal auf Dich anpassen musst, und die Höhenverstellung geht nicht während der Fahrt zu bedienen. Preislich ist es eine ganz andere Kategorie, da machst Du einige Hundert Euro Gewinn, wenn Du die Fox verkaufst, aber zumindest für mich käme nur die Fox am Slide in Frage.
Du solltest versuchen, ein Slide probezufahren, vielleicht fragst Du im Forum nach einem passenden Bike in Deiner Nähe oder wendest Dich an den nächstgelegenen Radon Servicepartner:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Bewerbung-als-Service-Partner_id_7801_.htm
Aus Deiner Beschreibung des Einsatzzweckes geht ja nicht richtig hervor, was Du mit dem Bike wrklich machen möchtest, zwischen längeren Touren (auch mit nur 500 oder 1000 Hm) und am liebsten steil bergab ist eben ein großer Unterschied, auch beim Bike. Ein AllMountain kann zwar alles ganz gut, aber wenn es mit dem Lift hoch und anschließend nur eben und bergab geht, ist ein Enduro eben besser. Und je technisch aufwändiger ein Bike ist, desto mehr Zeit und / oder Geld kostet die Wartung sowie die Ersatzteile.


----------



## marc53844 (27. Februar 2012)

Hi, vielen Dank für die Mühe!

Also ich bin ja selbst noch etwas unentschlossen wo die Reise hingehen soll.
Das mit den 2000Hm war halt auf meine jetzige bzw. die diesjährige Situation bezogen. Ich sehe mich halt bei weitem noch nicht so weit. Vielleicht ist es auch weniger als es klingt. 
In einem Bikepark war ich noch nicht. Wir haben hier im Wald nur eine interessante Strecke, da gehts gut vorwärts. Ich kann leider nicht sagen in welchen Bereich das fällt. Dafür kenne ich viel zu wenig Fachbegriffe und deren Definition. 
Eventuell ist mein "steil Bergab" schon Downhill, vielleicht fällt es aber in eine andere Kategorie. 

Wir haben hier im Umkreis keine Lifte und somit muss ich halt immer überall hinfahren und selbst den Berg erklimmen. Köln/Bonn/Königswinter (Siebengebirge). 

Ich bin ansich technisch ganz fit, mache viel am Auto und habe die Möglichkeiten dazu. In sofern möchte ich im Betreich Fahrrad schon soviel selbst machen wie möglich. 

Naja, man liest halt einfach ein paar Dinge und hofft das man direkt soviel ausmerzen kann wie möglich. Man zahlt halt 2000-2500 euro für ein Rad und muss dann nach einem Jahr mindestens 10% des Anschaffungspreises in die Wartung stecken, nur damit man die Garantie für die Dämpfer hat. 
Nicht das ich nicht wüsste das es kein günstiges Hobbie ist aber man versucht halt schon bestmöglich damit zu leben.

Ich wohne nahe Bonn und werde das Bike, wenn möglich, bei Radon selbst mal probefahren.

Gruß und Dank
Marc


----------



## LotusElise (28. Februar 2012)

Da Du zurecht die Gesamtkosten als wichtiges Argument einbringst, noch ein Hinweis auf das aktuelle Slide AM 5.0 2012. Es kostet gerade mal 1500 Euro, dafür musst du lediglich auf die Teleskop-Sattelstütze verzichten und erhältst auch noch eine wartungsärmere Rock Shox Revelation mit zusätzlich einer Druckstufenverstellung und remote Lockout.


----------



## marc53844 (28. Februar 2012)

DAs habe ich mir gerade angesehen. Sieht auch ganz interessant aus, ich denke aber das bei meinem Gewicht eine Steckachse schon was bringen kann. Ebenso finde ich eine Reverbsattelstütze sehr nett  Dann würde dieses Rad mich nicht mehr wesentlich günstiger kommen. 

Es mir angenehm zu machen ist nicht leicht


----------

